# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Learn New Skills

## Antidote

Lately I've been feeling increasing discontent at how much I procrastinate and stick to the same hobbies which are no longer mentally or emotionally stimulating for me. This stagnation can't be healthy (and the literature on cognitive decline and poor mental health suggests this also). Additionally, learning new skills just makes you a more interesting person, with more well rounded experiences, and you'll probably be able to hold a conversation better. 

So I'm starting this thread to encourage people to learn new skills and to be held accountable for it. It doesn't matter if you suck at the new skills you're attempting to learn. Just make an honest effort and keep trying until you make some progress. And tell us your successes and failures. 

So to inspire some people, I suggest you learn:

- new recipes (the more complicated the better, and try to learn it by heart)
- driving
- new software
- a new language
- an instrument
- coding
- painting / drawing / photography / arts and crafts 
- sport (swimming, jogging, golf, tennis, etc)
- strategy games (such as chess)
- master proper grammar / spelling
- any topic you're interested in (history, geography, astronomy, neuroscience, etc)

And anything else you can think of.

This year I did learn how to use a new software and I taught myself to do digital paintings. But I want to aim to pick up a new skill every 3 - 4 months (or if not a new skill, then simply try to master an old one, at a higher level, so I'm still being challenged) and I'll be using this thread to track my progress over time. I hope others will join me.

----------


## Ont Mon

Great thread. I'm looking to learn a new language right now, specifically Farsi. Will probably be starting online classes on it this month.

----------


## Antidote

I forgot to mention, I also finally learned how to make tiramisu this year (after putting it off for like, 3 years). Next, I'd like to learn to make beans the way my mum makes them. By next, I mean, in the month of August. 





> Great thread. I'm looking to learn a new language right now, specifically Farsi. Will probably be starting online classes on it this month.



Niice. ( ͡Â° ᴥ ͡Â°)

Let me know when you sign up.

----------


## L

I like this thread - Mmmmm.....I feel like a try my hand at a lot of things but I don't stick to them long enough to call it a skill

I do want to be able to make a good Irish stew- like I know this is not a difficult dish but I have not made it before.
I am also thinking of signing up to do a holistic massage class - I just need to see if I can get the days off work that I need 

That is two things I will try do/ commence in a weeks time.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I think I'll start learning how to cook. For starters, just basic foods like rice or beans but more eventually.

I also want to learn how to sew/use a sewing machine. I can do some very shoddy work by hand and I'd really like to be able to fix some shirts so they fit me better.

----------


## L

> I also want to learn how to sew/use a sewing machine. I can do some very shoddy work by hand and I'd really like to be able to fix some shirts so they fit me better.



I would love to own a sewing machine

----------


## enfield

i want to learn to cook eggs without the pan needing to be hid under my bed and soaked for 36 hours before the egg residue can be scrubbed off. if i left in in the kitchen my mom kept trying to scrub it to no avail and telling me i dont know how to cook eggs. if put it under the bed, no one notices until my brother spills it by trying to pull wtf was under our bed out. i thought that next time i will just tell him, but this thread gave me a better idea, to look up how to cook eggs to not leave the egg residue behind.

----------


## Chantellabella

Awesome thread! Thanks!

----------


## Antidote

> Great thread. I'm looking to learn a new language right now, specifically Farsi. Will probably be starting online classes on it this month.







> I like this thread - Mmmmm.....I feel like a try my hand at a lot of things but I don't stick to them long enough to call it a skill
> 
> I do want to be able to make a good Irish stew- like I know this is not a difficult dish but I have not made it before.
> I am also thinking of signing up to do a holistic massage class - I just need to see if I can get the days off work that I need 
> 
> That is two things I will try do/ commence in a weeks time.







> I think I'll start learning how to cook. For starters, just basic foods like rice or beans but more eventually.
> 
> I also want to learn how to sew/use a sewing machine. I can do some very shoddy work by hand and I'd really like to be able to fix some shirts so they fit me better.







> i want to learn to cook eggs without the pan needing to be hid under my bed and soaked for 36 hours before the egg residue can be scrubbed off. if i left in in the kitchen my mom kept trying to scrub it to no avail and telling me i dont know how to cook eggs. if put it under the bed, no one notices until my brother spills it by trying to pull wtf was under our bed out. i thought that next time i will just tell him, but this thread gave me a better idea, to look up how to cook eggs to not leave the egg residue behind.



Going to hold everyone accountable. Any updates? Progress? 

Personally I have failed to learn to make beans this week. Will attempt again next week.

----------


## L

> Going to hols everyone accountable. Any updates? Progress?



Ha ha good on you for doing that - I have requested my days off work and was granted study days so I am calling to book my place in the class on Monday. I did not do the stew thing though....and I cannot until I am off work next week!!

----------


## kc1895

I'll stick to playing more online strategy games.  Does that count?  Since I'm learning how to play new games...  :Giggle:

----------


## Chloe

If you don't mind me adding to the thread
-Repairing old bikes (if you look around you may get a free one if its in that bad of a state)
-Making up a dance to a favourite song
- DIYing 
- gardening
- nature watching (varying times to see different wildlife)
- exploring a new area of where you live via up public transport or by foot/bike 
-yoga (supposedly a good anxiety tool) 
- blogging

Myself I'm taking up photography, cycling, repairing bike (to further myself at work), walking

I have tried baking, drawing learning an instrument 

In future I will learn polish as that would be a great tool in my career

----------


## Chloe

That's so Cool maybe someone should make a thread and see how many members are multilingual

----------


## Total Eclipse

> That's so Cool maybe someone should make a thread and see how many members are multilingual



That would be interesting to know! 

I'm fluent in English, French and German. I can  pick up key words of Slovak.... I'm also fluent with ASL (American Sign Language). and know basic of Quebec Sign Language ---  Langue des signes du QuÃ©bec (LSQ).


Currently, I'm messing around with the programming language "Ruby" (which I guess is a "new skill") and language... altho I am finding I HATE it.

----------


## L

> I like this thread - Mmmmm.....I feel like a try my hand at a lot of things but I don't stick to them long enough to call it a skill
> 
> I do want to be able to make a good Irish stew- like I know this is not a difficult dish but I have not made it before.
> I am also thinking of signing up to do a holistic massage class - I just need to see if I can get the days off work that I need 
> 
> That is two things I will try do/ commence in a weeks time.



I have made stew and almost completed my class - next to sign up to a nutrition class

----------


## Antidote

I learned how to make banana pancakes. They weren't great, but at least I tried them...

Also, have been doing a fair bit of photography lately.

----------


## L

> I learned how to make banana pancakes. They weren't great, but at least I tried them...
> 
> Also, have been doing a fair bit of photography lately.



Banana pancakes sounds awesome, keeping trying until perfect for you xx

----------


## L

My crochet skills are getting better and I am enjoying it  ::):

----------


## stuck1nhead

It's too hot to run my forge for me to enjoy it right now. I need to find a indoor hobby.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chieve

Id also like to add to this list.

Volunteering

Not really a skill in itself but you may learn something from it, or at least maybe just gaining the motivation to do something good for free is always nice

For example, i volunteer as a rescue group, and as i go there i learn new things, like how to train dogs and handle them. Evrrytime im there now, instead of just sitting around i try to teach them tricks so they look more appealing and are more obediant to try to sell them better, helps you learn patience with different dogs too

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk

----------


## stuck1nhead

Trying my hand at making a knife from deer bone. Which was something that the paleo man did before steel was brought over by the Europeans. I also want to find chert, flint, and quarts stone so I can make stone tools.

Making items like these bridges the gap between ancient and modern worlds. Also brings a new appreciation for todays technology.



Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

> Trying my hand at making a knife from deer bone. Which was something that the paleo man did before steel was brought over by the Europeans. I also want to find chert, flint, and quarts stone so I can make stone tools.
> 
> Making items like these bridges the gap between ancient and modern worlds. Also brings a new appreciation for todays technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk



Ooooh nice. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

It's not a new skill as such but I went back swimming and I'm doing pretty well for me

----------


## stuck1nhead

> Ooooh nice. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I did more work to it, but then my old man dropped and broke it



Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

> I did more work to it, but then my old man dropped and broke it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk



Ah no, can it be saved?

----------


## stuck1nhead

> Ah no, can it be saved?



Nope, bone is pretty brittle when hit with a hard surface so I tossed it. Im mostly about the making it rather than the finished product.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

